# Driving in my new Cart & Harness!!



## MyBarakah (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi Everyone! I "finally" got my "like" new Jerald show cart (I have the basket off in the photos since my boots were muddy). And have my new show harness on my mini gelding, Chico. We've NOT had very nice days here in Nebraska so driving has been slim to none. I am planning to show Chico at the first AMHA show at Witchita, KS the first weekend of May. But don't know if I'll put him in the driving classes yet... I will probally just drive him around. We are "both" very green yet! But luckily Chico is not a spooky horse nor do I feel he's dangerous. He has taken things extremly well for only been drove a handful of times. The weather will have ALLOT to do if I get to show him yet or not. Or how green of a horse have any of you taken in a driving class? I would be showing him in the Country pleasure class. He is pretty consistant with his head. He does need his teeth done and Carl will be coming the later part of March (can NOT wait!!)... I just love this horse!! He's a really neat guy!!



(and in the photos his neck is clipped and then did a quick crap clip on his belly to see how he's sitting weight wise... He's hairy otherwise!)


























Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## Basketmiss (Mar 13, 2009)

Very cool! Exciting that you all are driving... I want to learn too..


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Mar 13, 2009)

Great pictures!

I am also as green as can be and so is my 3 yr.old stallion. He is stilltraining.

I am thrilled with driving so far and really am enjoying it.

Good luck with your show!

Nice cart!!! Wish I could find a nice used one too!

Robin


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey you guys look great! Love your new cart and harness, and your boy is just darling!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 13, 2009)

He looks great!! Someday I'll have pics of Doc and I driving!


----------



## Leeana (Mar 13, 2009)

He looks great Chasa


----------



## maplegum (Mar 13, 2009)

Ohh you guys look like a great team! Love the cart and harness.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 13, 2009)

Looking great

you'll have a blast i'm sure


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks like you are having some fun with your guy, is that the one on the card you sent me? You will love driving, that is one of Scott's favorite classes to do is driving, he can hardly wait to drive the modern pony that we have later on down the road in a few years.

Pammy


----------



## dreaminmini (Mar 14, 2009)

You guys look really good! Nice cart and of course Chico is a handsome dude!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 14, 2009)

Chesa, You guys look great and so does your tack! What size wheels are those?


----------



## Jill (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks like you are both having a lot of fun


----------



## Connie P (Mar 14, 2009)

You both are looking great! Driving is fun (although I haven't done it in several years) - there just is not enough time in my days to train to drive. Now that I've hired a housekeeper maybe I can slip some time in there to get one of mine driving again.





Best of luck to you out there showing!


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 14, 2009)

He's a Great gelding, and looks like he's going exceptionally well for you! Way to go!


----------



## MyBarakah (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments! I am really excited about showing this guy! Parmela, those are 24" tires I'm pretty sure. The shafts are 49". I got my harness from Estate Tack, the Delux show harness. I really like it!


----------



## Ouburgia (Mar 14, 2009)

I love the combination! Only on the last pictures: Easy with youre left hand


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 14, 2009)

Ouburgia said:


> I love the combination!


I agree, I really like the way it all fits together. Everything (harness, cart, horse, driver) all look GREAT together!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 15, 2009)

Horse, cart and harness all make a VERY nice picture together. I think you look great!







Ouburgia said:


> I love the combination! Only on the last pictures: Easy with youre left hand


Actually, just keep supporting his outside shoulder with the right hand instead of letting it go to use the whip. Squeeze and release like you would an outside leg to push his ribcage over and invite him softly to step to the inside with your left hand. That "bending the neck and going straight ahead" thing is very common in a green horse and they just need time to learn to move into the shaft.

You're doing great and he looks wonderful!





Leia


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 17, 2009)

You are both doing very well!!! For his short time driving he looks great! Whenever you find yourself with one hand back past your chest with a green horse you know you are asking him to turn tighter than he is comfortable with. Stick to wide circles and very round corners till he is quite comfortable and then gradually tighter the circles and make the corners more square. A really square corner is not likely possible till they have been driving for many, many months. But other than that you look great for green!!!


----------



## MyBarakah (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the support & help. In the photo of me turning him with my hand WAY out of place......... in that photo he was NOT wanting to turn AT ALL! That's why his head was kinked around and my hand out at that moment. He had stoped and did not want to go no where. I "almost" was going to get out of the cart and then he decided he was going to turn. We do LOTS of bigger figure eights and don't try to do the tight circles.....

And yeah..... I know it's allot of ways like riding a big horse.... I use to ride dressage and it lots of the same... the biggest deal is to get comfortable with him and him with me and just LOTS and LOTS of driving time for both of us!! So he has been VERY VERY good being so green to put up with me!!



This guy has lots of heart & try!


----------

